# t28 turbo



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

How much horse power can a t-28 hold safely.
I am thinking about getting a det, but I want more than 300whp


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

300 whp all the time and the T-28 will be workin it's arse off. It won't live long.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i think 300hp will put u way past its efficiency


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You'll destroy the turbo trying to get 300whp first! A t28 is a light duty turbo that should not be pushed past 14psi of boost!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

200sxve said:


> *How much horse power can a t-28 hold safely.
> I am thinking about getting a det, but I want more than 300whp *


300 sounds like t3/t04e hybrid numbers to me........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I did it with a T04B, but my engine has a smaller displacement and the T04B is good for only around 18psi of useable/efficient boost. For the SR20 gang, if you want to make 300+whp you need to be looking into the the hybrid turbos and not talking about a T28/T3 either.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

ive heard that the T04 will produce those numbers, but hell, a t25 can do the same thing, its a matter of how long you want your turbo to last. Definately a bigger turbo is the answer, but with the bigger turbo just remember your gonna havd to wait longer for the boost. T25 will be boostn' around 3000rpm, but say a T78 super race turbo won't boost until almots 4700 rpm. im sure that the boos wait isnt as significagant in your case though, going from t28 to T03 or T04. hey, if you have the money, go with the bigger turbo!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think you could ever get a T25 to boost 300whp.....................


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I don't think you could ever get a T25 to boost 300whp.....................


 I've gotten close, but the turbo threw up it's guts! A T25 will not produce 300WHP.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well, i said that in a hint of sarcasim, but the basic concept was the fact that a bigger turbo would indeed be a little more durable.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> a little more durable.


 A little more?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

more durable, like rubbermaid!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i mean like more durable as in, it won't strain the turbo until the guts of it come flying out of the tail pipe. With a bigger turbine it is more efficent to create the same boost with less strain. 
The reason that you get better durability out of a bigger turbo is because of the amount and temp. of air that is allowed into the turbine, giving you more room for a bigger psi with out actually strainging the turbo. When you allow more air into the turbo, chances are, the air will also be colder and denser, and with that, you get a better fuel mixture, but in turn, as more air is allowed into it, the longer you have to wait for the boost. Why? simply because you have to wait for the turbo to be filled to capicity in order to serve its purpose. Thats why in a t25 your boost comes at a lower RPM. It has less air space to fill! I do not know huge amount about turbo's so im trying to explain the best i know how so i hope i explained myself a little better this time!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You've explained it in Lehman's terms = Simple enough and theoretically correct.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

boost boy, whats up with your rides? getting close?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Too many damn projects . I have 2 more cars to complete: an 89 maxima with a VG20ET and conversion from auto to manual and an S14 to S15 conversion to include motor. When I knock these out, I'll start assembling. The white sentra is just waiting for the engine out of the old one, but I'm too busy to do it. And the red one, well, let's just say should be a treat after 2 years of being put on the back-burner.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yup, i know what busy is like. Its a bitch, but doin the kinda work with the current projects is also interesting. I wish i did that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a VG20ET ? I've never heard of that.....do you mean a VG30ET?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> a VG20ET ? I've never heard of that.....do you mean a VG30ET?


 No! A VG20ET meaning 2 litre v6 or better yet 2000 on the intake manifold!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've never heard of that engine, lol.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll get some pics of it when I'm done! Unfortunately, this guy is a budget booster and I can't stand those type of wanna-be's because he does not have the funds to fully supplement the engine with sufficient management, intercooling nor the hardware required to do such a swap. Never again will I mess with this type of go-faster again.


----------

